# ***CFL Plant Up Lighting on the Cheap***



## MysticWolf (Jul 2, 2009)

Like many I like to re use and recycle. Also before the MS got really bad I was an Electro Mechanical Industrial Maint Mech...So I rather know my way around stuff and whats safe and not safe.

I decided I needed a bit of plant "up lighting" to help the nice tight under canopy and yes they sell vertical lights for that of different types, and then I looked to My left and saw an just emptied I think it was 1000 count or so CD case you know the ones the Cd's come in that you burn music and movies on and I said hum as I looked back at the plant up lighting fixtures.

Step 1...So this is an easy project Me I'm thrifty so I went to the thrift store and picked up two good table lamps and tore them down...All you want is the socket and hardware...Total cost for the 2 ugly lamps was one dollar.

Step 2.... get two empty Cd stack cases and tug out the center rod.

Step 3....Use a dremel tool and cut out the top of the clear case.

Step4....Use a drill or dremel tool and drill holes in the black case bottom.

Step5...Make your bottom case hole bigger if needed and mount your lamp hardware...Then put in your bulb of choice I used 100watt daylight spectrum.

Step6...Wire into your hood or add a plug and sit back and enjoy the sexy under canopy glow...Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Ahhhhhhhhhh Purdy 

Step7...Sing Oh Christmas Tree "OR" KumBaYah your choice ...and know your plants are well light Above and Below ...For You are the Light God...and your plants will Love You so.

My that sounds like I'm a bit of a control freak...Laughing hard ...enjoy the project and have fun and save money as the up lights I looked at were 30 bucks a POP I saved 53 bucks on the pair...As total cost with bulbs was 7 bucks.

Just Me 

James


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 2, 2009)

Since the round Rubbermaid soup tubs are easier to acquire.
Could you use them instead? Or would the plastic be to thin on the lid?
Cause the CD ones I know are pretty thick and sturdy.


----------



## MysticWolf (Jul 2, 2009)

@SPEARCHUCKER...That might work my friend though you might want to do like I did with the first cd case light I made I oven tested the first case on a cookie sheet to thermal breakdown and it held for to a bit over 200 degrees Fahrenheit...Then I built the first rig and ran it for 48 straight hours and tested the temp was 74 at the outer wall  so I know even if the plants touch it they will not be hurt....Me I'd test first but that is just my 2 cents...but that is a great idea if it works too!

Thanks 
James


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 2, 2009)

I dont know how well they would hold out on a cookie sheet. 
But most hold up well in the microwave when reheating soup and liquids.
I dont know if there is a difference in that type of air/solid heat compared to a liquid though. Cause there not oven safe lol.

Like your light though. Just wish those CD things were easier to obtain.


----------



## MysticWolf (Jul 2, 2009)

@SPEARCHUCKER....Laughs and nearly chokes on my Iced tea ...As I got 4 big case sized boxes full of them, because the love of my life brought them home from work saying they were to good to just toss out...So I had to come up with something for the darn things...Laughing so hard.

Just Me


----------

